# New plants-new pictures



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

ehh picked up some new plants today. a crypt, anubias, sword, and some plant idk what it is. 
the first one is the mystery plant.
I am also not sure how I feel about the setup. My original 2 plants need some trimming I fell, but other than that idk. Comments and opinions always welcome!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

cool bro


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks. I am not sure I like the placement? The left side seems to be a bit barron.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I think it looks alright. It will look better once they grow in. I would get some bigger plants to put in the back corners.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks good but it is a little bare on the sides just add more as you feel fit.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah looks nice but I would have spaced them out more buy hey still looks good


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looks good


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah the sides are def bare. Any ideas for the side corners?


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

That's one sick tank.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Your first plant appears to be a sword. I would place the swords where they have room to grow so they aren't crowded by decor.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Get some sort of tall stem plant or grass type like vals or something to put on the outside/back corner of the tank. Looks good so far.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks for all the help and comments guys!


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

what size tank is that ?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

150 gal. its 72Lx18Hx24D


----------

